# Rick Nanez



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I felt compelled to to tell the following story. I have talked to Rick Nanez a couple of times on the phone regarding a bird issue which recently happened. He returned from missionary work several years ago from Ecuador in South America. He lives in northwest Wisconsin, on a small acreage plot of land. I was very impressed with him as to his demeanor, and his knowledge. He told me that the birds which he sells on Randy Goodpasture's intenet auction site are late hatches, which have never been racer's or breeder's. That way, a person has a random shot of purchasing a winning racer or breeder for a starting bid of *$60!!!!* I will tell you a quick story which he told me which blew me away....He donated a bird to a fundraiser which was out of his top breeders. The bird sold for $3,500. He approached the winning bidder and informed him that was a heck of a lot of money! He asked the person for his name and address, and shipped him a pair of breeders when he returned home for free!!! That says a lot about him, and he is a top notch person in my book! May God bless him!!!


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

He sounds like a fair and honest person. Rare these days.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great story. Sounds like a very nice person. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes Don ,I agree with what you said about Rick. He is in our club and we are lucky to have a great guy with all his experence and don't forget the great birds. He is building a web site so its not done yet but check out what he has so far. http://nanezfamilylofts.com/

Guys that fly his birds are finding out just how good they are. People are winning all over the country with his stuff. Last year he won our 300 mile bond race by 40 + mimutes and this year I won our 300 YB by 14 minutes with one of his birds. 

If someone was just starting out he would be the guy to call, or maybe if you needed some fresh blood to add to your own loft.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Last year year he gave away a lot of birds to beginners. A friend of mine happened to get some......he was surprised to get any and expected maybe some late hatches but he got some really nice breeders with great pedigrees. These are the kind of things that really excite you when you're just starting out and encourages you to follow that kind of generosity as you progress. Sometimes it's not about the races you win but the friends you win!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Rich, your right on with that statement.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Let me contribute my own Rick Nanez story:

In 2011, i was just starting out and needed a good quality hen to start my loft,(but had little money). Rick was selling a double grand-daughter of a SCMDR winner on iPigeon. It looked like a great bird and had a great pedigree of winners/champions. 

Because it was late in the breeding season for many folks, nobody bid on the bird. I called Rick and offered to buy the bird for less than he was asking. He accepted my offer. 

When the bird arrived, there was a surprise in the shipping box...the nestmate of the bird I had purchased. Two great birds for the price of one. Very generous of Rick.

Fast-forward one year, and two youngsters off the hen that Rick sent me won 4th and 5th Champion Birds at the Plymouth Peak Pro Challenge and over $9,000.

My thanks go out to Rick for helping me get started with what is now my foundation hen.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

calzephyr said:


> Let me contribute my own Rick Nanez story:
> 
> In 2011, i was just starting out and needed a good quality hen to start my loft,(but had little money). Rick was selling a double grand-daughter of a SCMDR winner on iPigeon. It looked like a great bird and had a great pedigree of winners/champions.
> 
> ...


If you have not called Rick and told him your story I would bet he would love to hear from you now . That goes out to all that have his birds, gifts or payed for. He said that the other night at our club meeting that the thing that frustrates him the most is when people never contact him after they buy birds or he gifts them a bird for a club sale or a new-be just starting out. He wants the feed back to make things better for everyone.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree, Rick is very generous and does a lot to help out everyone in the sport. Great man.


----------

